# Cycle Filtration



## BigdaddypIrahna (Jan 2, 2011)

Is a filter really needed inside the thank whilst cycling as long as there's ammonia source , oxygen, and substrate for it to live on ?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

BigdaddypIrahna said:


> Is a filter really needed inside the thank whilst cycling as long as there's ammonia source , oxygen, and substrate for it to live on ?


Part of the point of a cycle is to establish bacteria on the filter media so yes you should have your filter running during a cycle.


----------



## BigdaddypIrahna (Jan 2, 2011)

What about if it was desperate and no spare filter to hand wouldn't the bb establish in the the substrate and the when added eventually mature the filter?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Yes it will thats why I said "should." If your getting a cannister I would get it before the cycle to establish it. If your doing a hob filter most bacteria will be in the substrate as a hob filter does not hold a ton of bacteria so it doesn't matter too much if the hob filter is not established.

The more established bacteria the better. There is no perfect answer I can give as there are multiple variables. All I can say is monitor the tank by testing farily frequently and be sure the substrate is establishing enough bacteria.


----------



## BigdaddypIrahna (Jan 2, 2011)

Ok fanks a lot for ur help


----------

